# Suicide attempt



## Bhavani (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone help me with the code for suicide attempt, It leads to the code 
E958.9 and ideation as V62.84, is there any numeric code related to this other than the E and V code?


----------



## jeevapt_09 (Jun 29, 2009)

*suicide attempt*

Hi,
     suicide attempt is something related to external reason or environmantal cause, its lead to E958.9,ideaton V62.84 its result of attempt like injury (external or internal) its lead to neumeric code.
 so your E & V code correct.we used this codes in EMERGENCY ROOM CODING(ER).


----------



## drdadhichsunil (Jun 29, 2009)

*HI*

Similar code we used to code 
is 300.9 
go to encoder tendency and find sucide , i think it helps u.

Dr dadhich sunil


----------



## jeevapt_09 (Jun 29, 2009)

*sucide*

Hi, please check 300.9 because in ER coding not using this code in ER visit.

accorting to cliant specification we use this code or physician direction we use this.


----------



## Bhavani (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for your replies, i will try this out.


----------



## kumeena (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree with Mr.mariyappan. V code and E code


----------

